# ? about Worldmark



## TravelingT (Sep 23, 2006)

First I want to say that this board is great!!  I have learned so much.  I am seriously interested in either Worldmark or Fairfield points.  I am trying to learn as much as I can about these two systems.  We own DVC and want another points based system to use on the EOY basis.  Now, we live in the East not West, and it seems that Worldmark is better if you live on the west coast with the inventory specials and bonus time options.  However, with worldmark, you can book any of the resorts at 13 months and don't have to worry about the "home" resort advantage.

That is what I think to be true at this point and I am leaning toward worldmark for this reason and because the points automatically roll over if you don't use them.  Less point management issues.  

I am mostly interested in Las Vegas, Hawaii, California beach properties, Branson and the new Yellowstone resort for the next few years for family vacations.  

Are these resorts difficult to book at 13 months?  How about at six months?

Thanks for everyones help so far, it is unbelievable how much you guys/gals  know!


----------



## roadsister (Sep 23, 2006)

I can tell you that some resorts you need to book 13 months out to have the best shot at booking places like Hawaii through Worldmark.  Some of the others by the CA coast may be difficult unless booking 13 months out also.  Some of the others easier to book less than that.  

The one nice thing about it is if there is no availability you can put yourself on a wait list with Worldmark.  Allow as much flexibility in dates as you can.  I have gotten Maui twice that way, Cabo once, Oceanside once, and Clear Lake a couple times.... so it is possible.  It also depends on when you are traveling....easier to do in shoulder season.  Yellowstone hasn't been built yet but my guess would be it will be popular.

I have read Worldmark is easier to use than Fairfield but I know nothing about the Fairfield system.  I have stayed at some of their resorts and they are nice as well.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 23, 2006)

TravelingT said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> I am mostly interested in Las Vegas, Hawaii, California beach properties, Branson and the new Yellowstone resort for the next few years for family vacations.
> 
> ...



With the exception of prime holiday or special event weeks, you should not have any problem booking WorldMark Las Vegas or Branson at either 13 months or 6 months.  Las Vegas, which we usually visit two or three times a year, can normally be booked for a fulll week at any time before the 60 day partial week window opens.  At 60 days the weekends typically are booked very quickly, but the midweek days, Sunday through Thursday, only gradually fill up.

I have no experience with the Hawaii or California beach properties and can't speak to the booking capability of those.


----------



## mtngal (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't know anything about Hawaii, but think it's popular.

I do know about Vegas and the California beach resorts.  Vegas is pretty easy to get into, it's a big resort and I've always been able to get a reservation off of the wait list (example - in August we decided we wanted to spend Thanksgiving in Vegas.  We booked the available 1 bedroom and went on the wait list for a 2 bedroom.  We got the 2 bedroom in early September).

California beach properties vary.  Both Pismo and Marina Dunes are small, fill up fairly quickly and don't get many cancellations.  I was able to book Marina Dunes for Memorial Day weekend in 2005 about 10 months out.  Pismo in the summer would require calling early at 13 months out, and putting yourself on the wait list right away if it were already booked.  

Oceanside, on the other hand, is larger and doesn't book up as fast off-season.  WorldMark just announced buying a resort in Mission Valley, near San Diego, and the new Anaheim resort is under construction, so looking long term, they should take some pressure off of Oceanside.


----------



## Judy (Sep 23, 2006)

There are a few of things you should know about Worldmark:

First, the credit cost of the current Worldmark resorts cannot change, but as new resorts are built, the credit costs are going up.  You cannot count on being able to get a two-bedroom red-season week for 10,000 credits in future resorts like Yellowstone.  And IMHO, the credit cost to exchange Worldmark with II and RCI will be increasing also.  Flexchange has already increased from 3,000 credits to 4,000 credits.  So if you buy Worldmark, take credit value inflation into consideration when you decide how many credits you need.

Second, as an East Coaster (like me), the wait-list might not be as beneficial to you as you'd like.  Worldmark reservations can be cancelled without penalty 30 days before check-in or less.  By the time you get a reservation through the wait-list, it might be too late to book reasonable airfare.

Third,  Carrying over credits is not as simple as it seems.  Our credits are now stamped with expiration dates when they're issued.  You have to keep track of which credits are in which reservations if you don't want to lose any.


----------



## roadsister (Sep 23, 2006)

Duplicate Post, deleted by Roadsister


----------



## roadsister (Sep 23, 2006)

Credit values for Yellowstone have not been set yet....they may be higher or may not.  There have been new resorts opened with higher credit values and some that have maintained the current structure of 10,000 credits for a 2 bedroom. 
There have been resorts open with a higher credit structure for many years.  Some examples are:

Hawaii resorts are 12,000 credits for a two bedroom, Las Vegas is 11,000, Cabo is 12,000, Fiji is 12,000. Resorts that are labeled 'exotic destinations' or 'International destinations' are more as you can see.

There also are 3 resorts where the credit structure has been lowered by TW.

If you travel shoulder or low season it is less.

Judy is correct, if you make a lot of reservations and then turn around and cancel them you will indeed have to watch your credits closely as at the time of the reservaton is takes the oldest credits first....but then if you make more reservations after that and say you cancel that first reservation, those credits will be put back in your account and be closer to the expiration date of 2 years than some on your other reservations.....

The flexchange increase came from RCI and II, not Worldmark. Still, 4,000 credits for a resort that would have cost you 10,000-12.000 for a 2 bedroom ain't too bad 

And because I live on the West Coast I don't have to worry about plane reservations   That was a good point though Judy...


----------



## TravelingT (Sep 24, 2006)

Great points!  Thanks for all the input.  I was thinking of getting a 7000 point contract to use every other year to travel outside of Disney, where I use my disney points. I would be booking during the month of June every other year. If I book at 13 months, would I really have trouble getting a reservation?

And uh, what is the flexchange?  I don't remember that in the Member handbook.


----------



## roadsister (Sep 24, 2006)

TravelingT said:
			
		

> Great points!  Thanks for all the input.  I was thinking of getting a 7000 point contract to use every other year to travel outside of Disney, where I use my disney points. I would be booking during the month of June every other year. If I book at 13 months, would I really have trouble getting a reservation?
> 
> And uh, what is the flexchange?  I don't remember that in the Member handbook.



The beginning of June may not be as difficult as the end (when all the schools are out)....and it depends again on where you are wanting to go.

If you join RCI or II and can travel last minute (under 45 days for RCI or 59 days for II) you have the opportunity to use only 4,000 credits for any size unit that is available almost anywhere (Either non WM or WM).


----------



## TravelingT (Sep 24, 2006)

roadsister said:
			
		

> The beginning of June may not be as difficult as the end (when all the schools are out)....and it depends again on where you are wanting to go.
> 
> If you join RCI or II and can travel last minute (under 45 days for RCI or 59 days for II) you have the opportunity to use only 4,000 credits for any size unit that is available almost anywhere (Either non WM or WM).



So, if I have 7000 each year and use 10,000 for a reservation in year 1, using 7000 from the last year and 3000 from this year, then I will have 4000 left over to get a last minute reservation.  Perhaps even for a place that I could drive too.

Definitely thinking about the beginning of June.  So that might work out.

That is sweet!!

How much does it cost to join RCI or II?


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 24, 2006)

II is currently running a 2 years  for the price of 1 ($84.00) promotion for WM members.


----------



## TravelingT (Sep 25, 2006)

I put a bid in on a Worldmark package yesterday in the last minutes.  I was promptly outbid and the bid went higher than I wanted to go.  I will try again!


----------



## roadsister (Sep 26, 2006)

Traveling T:
I sent you a PM.


----------



## TravelingT (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks!  I got it.


----------

